# ipad 1 et ios , application (need help )



## checkerNY79 (30 Octobre 2014)

salut , 
en fait voila j'essaye d'aider une personne qui a un ipad et ne sait pas encore s'en servir totalement 
il s agit d'un ipad 1 .
des que j'essaye de télécharger une aplli , les plus courantes (maps , google trad , etc )
l'ipad affiche un message disant que pour installer l'appli il faut un ios 6.0 ou supérieur a celui ci 
mais en cherchant sur internet il parait que l'ipad 1 ne supporte pas l'ios 6.0
que faire ??
merci d'avance 
checker


----------



## Lauange (31 Octobre 2014)

Salut, L'ipad 1 peut recevoir iOS 5.1.1 et c'est le maximum. Donc tu ne pourras pas installer d'appli surtout si elle réclame le 6.0. Bref tu ne peux plus en faire grand chose (hormis surf, mail, musique).


----------



## kaos (1 Novembre 2014)

C'est faux, on peut faire encore pleins de trucs et lorsqu'une app est en version pour ISO 6, généralement un message automatique propose de télécharger la version précédente compatible avec l'appareil en question.

maintenant il est clair qu'Apple comme sur l'Appstore pousse a avoir du matériel neuf .


----------



## Lauange (1 Novembre 2014)

si tu le dis.. Le "cimetiere" des anciennes apps et ici :
http://findoldapps.com


----------



## kaos (1 Novembre 2014)

Oh cool ! merci mec ;D

Je viens de récupérer un iPad 1, c'est clair iOs 5 fait office d'ancetre mais bon, ça marche bien quand meme


----------



## checkerNY79 (2 Novembre 2014)

du coup je fais comment pour installer des apps genre google traduction qui ne me propose pas de versions antérieures ??


----------



## nathalie pereira (20 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, 
J'ai le même soucis. J'ai l'ipad 1 avec la version 5.1.1 et je ne peux rien telecharger. J'aimerais changer de version. 
Quand je vais pour faire une mise à jour il me dit que la version 5.1.1 est l'actuelle. 
J'ai vu que c'était possible de changer mais je ne sais pas comment... 
Pouvez vous m'aider svp.


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2015)

Je crois qu'il est possible d'installer IOS6 sur ipad1 mais il faut Jailbreaké / d'apres ce que j'ai lu les App deviennent encore plus instables car ce qui fait defaut sous IOS5 (Ram) n'en es que plus accentué sous IOS6

pourtant ISO6 est accepté sur iphone 3G et 3GS avec moins de puissance et ram je crois ( a verifier les caractérisitiques 3GS et iPad1)

On arrive néanmoins a choper des versions antérieur sur OldApp.com un truc comme ça


----------

